

Ask HN: Help finding a caterer for an event - 404error

So I&#x27;m getting married here pretty soon and am having a hell of time finding a caterer. I started thinking about the whole process and how to make this easier for others. There might be a service that does what I am looking for but my Google-fu has failed me.<p>Basically my idea is to have a site up where the client fills out a form specifying cuisine, number of guests, a date, and a budget. The data would be sent out to matching caterer&#x27;s in the form of a lead.<p>This would turn into a bidding game between caterers for your business.<p>Does this service exist or do I need to start hacking something together?
======
anigbrowl
What is the problem you're having - is it just that there's no
standardization? The problem from the caterers' end is that most clients have
some sort of special requests, especially for weddings as opposed to corporate
or commercial event gigs where the food is just one practical issue among
many.

~~~
404error
The problem is in contacting a lot of caterers at the same time for an
estimate based on guests and food.

